# Ma batterie stagne à 96% sur le secteur



## Nicolas93160 (3 Avril 2011)

Bonjour à tous, comme dit dans le titre, j'utilise mon macbook pro 2011 que j'ai depuis 3 semaines sur le secteur depuis hier.

Quand je jette un coup d'oeil à la batterie :

Soit je fais : Afficher la durée, auquel cas il me dit "La batterie est rechargée"

Sauf que si je passe au pourcentage : je suis à 96%. 

Est-ce du au fait que je l'utilise en même temps qu'il est en charge?


Par ailleurs Coconut battery indique sa capacité à 98% de la capacité d'origine (ce qui doit être normal avec 7 battery loadcycles).

Je crois que je deviens un peu parano avec la batterie de mon mac en fait.

Merci pour vos réponses.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h17 ----------

ah , et ps: Le petit voyant sur le chargeur est vert...donc ça me parait contradictoire.


----------



## supergrec (3 Avril 2011)

+1

j'ai le même problème que toi, sauf que moi elle m'annonce 99 % chargé a fonds.

Je bien peur qu'avec le temps ça ne s'arrange pas.


----------



## Clemapo (3 Avril 2011)

Je crois que c'est normal !

Si, quand vous allumez votre MBP, la batterie est entre 95 et 99%, elle va rester comme ça, le processus de recharge ne se met en route que si elle est en dessous de 95%.

Quand vous allez le débrancher, après votre utilisation (il ne faut pas laisser le secteur branché inutilement si la batterie est pleine - ou quasi pleine, comme là), il va se décharger un tout petit peu.

Et si au prochain branchage/allumage  elle est en dessous de 95% (ou si vous forcez la chose en l'utilisant un peu sur batterie), et bien là, elle se rechargera jusqu'à 100 

J'espère que vous m'avez comprise, il y a bien un pro qui passera confirmer ou infirmer mes dires 

(là, la mienne est à 99% alors qu'hier soir elle était chargée à 100 mais je l'ai débranché cette nuit et il a perdu 1% en veille )


----------



## kippei (3 Avril 2011)

Salut,

Tout est normal ne t'inquiète pas.
Ce pourcentage de charge n'est pas à prendre au pied de la lettre.
Le pourcentage de capacité va aussi baisser au fur et à mesure que tu fera des cycles (décharge complète + charge complète = 1 cycle)



Clemapo a dit:


> (il ne faut pas laisser le secteur branché inutilement si la batterie est pleine - ou quasi pleine, comme là)



La je ne suis pas bien d'accord. Et ce n'est pas faut de m'être beaucoup renseigné.

Le Magsafe peu soit charger la batterie (lumière orange) soit la maintenir chargée (lumière verte). Et à la différence d'un PC il vaut mieux le laissé branché plutôt que de se faire des cycles pour rien.
Ainsi on économise sa durée de vie.

Pour garantir une longévité maximale de sa batterie :

- Faire au moins un cycle par mois (sinon c'est à partir de ce moment qu'on laisse le MBP "trop" branché)
- Essayer de brancher le Magsafe avant de passer en dessous des 15-20% de batterie (car c'est à ce moment la qu'on l'use réellement notre batterie)

Bye

EDIT pour clemapo :

Souvient toi de Pascal TTH

Les seuls conseils d'actualité sont par ordre d'importance :
- Ne JAMAIS tenter de vider la batterie jusqu'à 0
- Utiliser la batterie au moins une fois par mois (décharge puis recharge complète d'une fois)
- Eteindre ou mettre en veille dès qu'OS X prévient / éviter d'aller à moins de 5~10%
- Eviter les cycles courts (xx minutes sur batterie, yy minutes sur secteur et ainsi de suite)
- Préférer les recharges complètes

Et heureux de voir que tu ne conseille plus de calibrer la batterie lol

Bye


----------



## Clemapo (3 Avril 2011)

J'ai du mal m'exprimer 

Je le laisse branché ! C'est juste la nuit que je le débranche (quand il est éteint et chargé à bloc) !  J'ai lu ça sur le forum, d'ailleurs ! Cela ne serait pas conseillé non plus, alors ? Même éteint, la nuit, chargé, on laisse le magsafe branché ?

D'ailleurs, le mien va avoir 1 mois et je n'ai fait que 9 cycles (alors que je m'en sers... pas mal quand même  )

Là, il est branché et vert...  à 99%

Je n'ai jamais fait de calibrage, OUF ! J'ai lu toutes les dernières conversations concernant les calibrages juste à temps avant que je tente d'en faire un.... re-OUF !


----------



## kippei (3 Avril 2011)

Clemapo a dit:


> J'ai du mal m'exprimer
> 
> Je le laisse branché ! C'est juste la nuit que je le débranche (quand il est éteint et chargé à bloc) !  J'ai lu ça sur le forum, d'ailleurs ! Cela ne serait pas conseillé non plus, alors ? Même éteint, la nuit, chargé, on laisse le magsafe branché ?



Je pense que s'il est chargé à bloc et éteins, alors il n'y a pas d'importance (ou très peu) de le laisser branché ou non.

Ouf et re-ouf tu n'as pas fait de calibrage... va dire ça à Supergrec... 
Lol mais il se tient en principe très au courant de l'actu mac, c'est surprenant qu'il l'est fait.


----------



## Clemapo (3 Avril 2011)

Jusqu'à aujourd'hui, je n'ai pas vu de différence entre le fait de le laisser branché ou non...

Et puis si la lumière est verte (donc qu'il est au dessus de 95), c'est qu'il ne charge pas, donc la batterie n'est pas sollicitée...

C'est comme l'histoire de la veille, ça... J'ai lu que certains laissaient leur MBP constamment allumés, ne l'éteignaient pour de bon que lorsqu'ils se promenaient avec, heu.... J'aurais peur de le bousiller... :-/


----------



## kippei (3 Avril 2011)

Clemapo a dit:


> Jusqu'à aujourd'hui, je n'ai pas vu de différence entre le fait de le laisser branché ou non...
> 
> Et puis si la lumière est verte (donc qu'il est au dessus de 95), c'est qu'il ne charge pas, donc la batterie n'est pas sollicitée...
> 
> C'est comme l'histoire de la veille, ça... J'ai lu que certains laissaient leur MBP constamment allumés, ne l'éteignaient pour de bon que lorsqu'ils se promenaient avec, heu.... J'aurais peur de le bousiller... :-/



Les question techniques sur les batteries et leur usage font souvent débat ^^ Chacun à ses préconisations. A toi de te renseigner à fond sur le sujet et de te faire ton propre avis.

Personnellement :

MBP fin 2009
204 cycles
Santé 97%

Je pense que mes préconisations sont pas les pires


----------



## Clemapo (3 Avril 2011)

kippei a dit:


> Les question techniques sur les batteries et leur usage font souvent débat ^^ Chacun à ses préconisations. A toi de te renseigné à fond sur le sujet et de te faire ton propre avis.



Je m'en tiens SURTOUT aux recommandations de Pascal...

Mon PC ultra portable que j'utilisais avant mon MBP avait une batterie Li ion aussi, je ne l'ai jamais laissé mourir de faim à sec (cela ne lui est arrivé que 3 ou 4 fois en 3 ans), je le rechargeais toujours quand il arrivait à 10% minimum, il était sur secteur souvent, sur batterie de temps en temps et au bout de 3 ans il n'est passé que de 3h à 2h30, ce qui est encore tout à faire honorable pour un petit ordi comme ça  Cela confirme bien ce que dit Pascal : ne jamais laisser descendre en dessous de 10, secteur ou batterie, comme on veut, et un vidage entre 10 et 20 par mois


----------



## Nicolas93160 (3 Avril 2011)

Ok merci à vous pour vos réponses claires, en effet après l'avoir débranché quelques instants pour qu'il franchisse le seuil des 95% , il s'est remis à se charger jusqu'à 100%. Donc tout est ok.

Par ailleurs, merci pour le conseil de Pascal, désormais je ne le laisse plus faire un calibrage en le déchargeant jusqu'à 0%, mais dans les 15/20%.


----------



## Nicolas93160 (3 Avril 2011)

Et en veille (suspension d'activité) vos Macbook pro perdent-ils souvent des pourcents? J'ai l'impression que le mien diminue d'un pourcent toutes les heures, quelque chose comme ca..des avis sur le sujet?

Merci encore.


----------

